# my follow up questions



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

MY FOLLOW UP QUESTIONS, just a few added

1. Is there anything we can do to help us succeed on our next attempt?

2. Is there anything you can do to help us succeed on our next attempt ? Any drugs that may help?

3. Will I still be taking clexane on our next attempt?

4. I am having acupuncture is this a good thing?

5. Could natural killer cells be an issue for us?

6. Can I have my prescription so I can ask gp to fund or get elsewhere?

7. Can I start in Dec/Jan for ec/et around the second week in feb?

8. What are our chances of success?

9 . If my clipped tube fills with fluid will it be drained?

10. What is best to do after embryo transfer? rest or work?

Embryologist

1. How were our embryos last fresh cycle?
2. How did they thaw?
3. How do you grade the embryos? Do you use ges?
4. Is blastocyst transfer an good option for us?
5. What day would ec/et fall on if we went for blastocyst transfer?
6. Would someone check on them over the weekend when clinic is closed?
7. How many good quality embryos would we need to go for blastocyst?
8. Would the final choice be made on day 3?
9. Would you freeze any suplus blastocyst?
10. Would assisted hatching be an option?

Cost

1. How much is a full cycle?
2. How much is blastocyst transfer?
3. How much is assissited hatching


----------

